# German shorthair found near Menoken



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

I got a call from a buddy of mine whose co-worker recently found a male German shorthair near Menoken. This is evidently a nice-looking dog, about 1 1/2 to 2 years old. I would guess that it chased a hen and got lost. Feedback was that this isn't a mutt, but a dog that obviously came from some bloodlines. Anbody know of anybody missing a German shorthair? If so, drop me a PM or an email ([email protected]).


----------

